# Horsham coffee DSOL



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is the thread for your comments and feedback on the latest offering for the darker side of life, please use it to inform others of the shot parameters you are using and the the tasting notes that you are experiencing. Bradley @ Horsham was really pleased at getting this opportunity to show us a blend he has concucted, so lets give him the feedback tha he deserves.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopefully you will all get your coffee tomorrow, they were sent out on thursday 2nd class royal mail so should get there on a saturday, fingers crossed, hope you all enjoy this offering and looking forward myself to seeing the feedabck and findings of the group.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool , does that include the guest beans , or will those go out later ?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Have the majority of people received this? Didn't see anything Saturday, so fingers crossed for today!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Talking to coffee chap , I think most people will get there's today by the sounds of it


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing turned up here either yet... Hopefully when Mrs Postie turns up!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine have just arrived, thanks!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine arrived about 10 minutes ago


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm all 'coffeed up' my Horsham Beans have just arrived.

No roasting date on packets but I seem to recollect that Dave thought it was last Tuesday so 6 days old.

Will give mine a go tomorrow for breakfast - looking forward to them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I'm all 'coffeed up' my Horsham Beans have just arrived.
> 
> No roasting date on packets but I seem to recollect that Dave thought it was last Tuesday so 6 days old.
> 
> Will give mine a go tomorrow for breakfast - looking forward to them.


Talking to Dave last night , he said good to go from today


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Mine arrived today. First Cappa was very nice. Will try espressos this evening.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine arrived just now. Had beans in the Mythos so used the Mignon. Espresso tasted smokey, cappuccino a little bland, a bit like hot milk and instant coffee, but, I know these will get better with age!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Just tried an espresso and got lucky with the grind:- 16.4g in, 28g out in 28sec. Smokey was the first impression (this was before reading dfk41's post above). Also dark chocolate, quite sweet and intense.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Can anyone provide pointers for grind compared to the previous londonium offering?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can anyone provide pointers for grind compared to the previous londonium offering?


Fairly close in my case - maybe stay as you were to begin with.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

These arrived today. Looking forward to giving them a bash in the morning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today







....although I'm away till the weekend.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I found the grind to be a bit coarser than londinium.

In terms of flavour, well I don't have a particularly developed or sensitive palate, but I thought it was lacking flavour right now, hopefully this will improve with a bit of time. Definitely no high notes or brightness like there was in the londinium.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping I see mine today :-(


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, have had a few cappuccinos now and at the moment, they are not doing it for me. I am going to finish this bag, and leave them another week to see what happens. I have no idea what the bean is but with luck, it will develop further. Perhaps I will run some through the Mignon side by side and see if I can get a better result.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have to say 'smokey' is not an attribute i'd expect from an organic product, did the chef not let the quality of ingredients shine in his dish?

I had a test bag of a blend from horsham ealier in the year and quite enjoyed it! Will watch this develop with interest


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I had my first Horsham Blend for breakfast this morning as an americano. Went back to the drawing board a few times but got the best extraction at 18 grams in 26 grams out @ 93C for 30 seconds. Again a bean that required a slightly finer grind.

Whilst a very pleasant drink nothing in there jumped out at me. I would say a mild (better than bland) bitter sweet chocolate flavour predominating. Can't find any fruit but that doesn't worry me.

Will try it later today as an Aeropress.

At the moment for me not an outstanding bean but very drinkable. I have my doubts about cappas but a good short espresso.

Interested to see if these beans do develop more over the next few days.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Picked mine up from sorting office today.

I spoke to Amelia at Horsham (Bradley's phone is out of action) and she says they advise a two week rest period and that the beans were roasted tues or weds last week, so I will leave mine until the weekend at the earliest.

I've put two bags in the freezer and left two out to de-gas.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just had a espresso and flat white. Espresso was not so good so did not finish it, but my grinder was not dialed in correctly. Flat white was OK

I too found the coffee is quite smokey and bitter. The bitter ness may have been down to the extraction being a little too fast?

I will have another go tomorrow and be a little more methodical with input/output


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

by way of update I got a text from Amelia saying she spoken to Bradley, and they say 10 days resting so try it on 8th


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee was roasted on the 26th July so it is already 11 days old


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Yes 26th was the roasting date, I see there has been some confusion re roasting dates. 10-14 days resting is a good starting point but nothing beats experimentation! I've had good results from as little as 5-6 days of resting and some wholesale customers have used it as soon as 3 days post roast! Not perfect but it can still work.

Looking forward to seeing how it develops over time. I'd also love to hear what extraction parameters people are using and will of course share the info about the coffee at a later date.

Thanks

bradley


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Been away for a few days and going to hit the ground running ,cleaned out grinder tonight even vacuumed it ready for tomorrow morning.

Also it was nice of Bradley to confirm Dave's advice .Looking forward to trying a new taste.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tried it as an Aeropress today & found the hazel nuts, So, overall bitter sweet chocolate & hazel nuts.

In the last couple of days first sampling have found it best as a macchiato. Small espresso with a spoon of milk.

Going to put it away now until next week.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

My first impressions on a la pavoni have been a nutty flavour, certainly not fruity, however have tried it in the moka master and found a chocolate nutty depth to a straight black coffee, can't wait to hit this up early next week on the new combo..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First try tonight , not quite on the grind yet , but in a flat white, tasted again nutty, ill try and tighten the grind tomorrow morning, and see what else i can get out of it . am loving the change in tastes though, from Rave Jampit to this . Different but good.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> My first impressions on a la pavoni have been a nutty flavour, certainly not fruity, however have tried it in the moka master and found a chocolate nutty depth to a straight black coffee, can't wait to hit this up early next week on the new combo..


New Combo?

You got a delivery date?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Not much feedback on these yet....

I'm getting a pleasant chocolate/nut taste, nothing remarkable yet. Good as an americano and a short espresso. I seldom drink milk, so no comments there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Same as you jonners, dark and nutty as epsresso, with milk hint more chocolate , but still with that back drop of nutty to it .


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Have just got mine today to hopefully will be firing into it tomorrow


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am still really struggling with this one. I pull a shot (using the Mignon not the Mythos) and it seems smokey. I am crap at describing things but lets say dark, earthy, quite pleasant but not shattering. I then make 2 cappas and even in milk, you could get a smokey sort of scent. My wife said barbeques! I make another single which is this picture, and it seems almost tasteless. My son also agreed with me. This is the second bag to be opened so I will rattle through it, using the Mythos when my Java runs out. then I will wait a few more days and see how it develops. I do not care what the Roaster says, this bean like others I have tried from Horsham needs a far longer settling time (and there is nothing wrong with that at all). Perhaps it is the old lever versus E61 debate all over again!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Just like the others, smokey, nutty as a (double shot) long black .Bland and tasteless as a single shot Americano.

Hoping like Dave for it just to get better .First bag gone don't know whether to start on second or give it til' end of week


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I wonder if some of the issues being mentioned in this and previous DSOL threads are inherently caused by the beans being roasted dark? Would anyone like to comment on how they feel about roast colours pre and post DSOL?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont think it has anything to do with them being roasted dark,(these are not a 2nd crack) infact none of the beans thus far have been that dark, as you have previously commented on, the last offering had bags of fruit flavours and was not to everyones taste, I think the issue thus far is perceived resting times from roasters, as ALL of the offerings have been at there best beyond the recommmended rest times, which is surprising the roasters and helping in deciding what advice to give out to customers.

I personally dont care that much about roast colours, i care about the flavour in the cup, as at the end of the day that is all that really matters, if a roaster can roast me a bean that satisfies my pallet and it is roasted light then great, but I am certain that that wont happen as the lighter roasted beans have a significantly different flavour profile, hence the DSOL....


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I don't think the Horsham beans are any darker than the two previous DSOL offerings.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I just wanted to see what consumers ideas were on roast colours (as this particular subject gets a lot of coverage), now that people have tried a few dsol. I agree the colour itself is not important, its getting the optimum taste. But for my personal pallet, optimal taste rarely requires a dark roast. But then dsol is not that dark so I'm kinda confused


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Flavour in the cup is what it is all about. As a home roaster I would take each of the 3 offerings a shade darker. I've had the chance of doing this with some Rave Green Beans & I prefer them like that. Much more to my taste

I also find being slightly darker they don't need to rest so long to bring out the full flavour or at least the flavours I prefer.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are you not cupping to discover flavours/tastes? Will give you an idea of what the beans have to offer when extracted.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> I just wanted to see what consumers ideas were on roast colours (as this particular subject gets a lot of coverage), now that people have tried a few dsol. I agree the colour itself is not important, its getting the optimum taste. But for my personal pallet, optimal taste rarely requires a dark roast. But then dsol is not that dark so I'm kinda confused


I kinda see your point. Its almost like peeps are hunting for attributes associated with light(er) roasted beans , ie beyond smokey, dark choc, , nutty, spicy.









I , of course, jest.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Went a fair bit finer than the rave signature I've just finished up, with the following result:

18 in, 30 out over 27s @ 93C with 5s pre-infusion.

Enjoyed as a a flat white giving a mellow, nutty, chocolaty beverage with a very slight lingering smokey aftertaste. Very drinkable, but a tad un-inspiring for my taste.

Will try even finer next time...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've just had a cracking shot in some milk 20g in and about 34g out in 27s at 93 degrees.

Absolutely yummy - chocolate and caramel was what I got, and loads of it!

I like!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive been through one bag , largely been having in milk drinks with the odd espresso, bit nutty , bit chocolatey , lots of smoky over powering the above. Gonna save the other bag for the l1 coming this week and see what flavours that produces


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pulled a couple of shots on the gaggia achilles today, 18 grams in 30 grams out over 27 seconds, not too keen in this as a straight espresso, just not enough going on, the same nutty (hazelnut) chocolate flavours as everyone else is getting, seems to do best as flatwhite, very smooth and drinkable, strong enough to cut through the milk and still exhibiting the hazelnut flavour, definitely prefer it in a longer drink.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I had an americiano today and found it a little watery in my usual quantities however made my wife a flat white and it was nice, sweetness of the milk with the nutty/buttery flavour of the coffee went well together. There was a small amount of milk left so I had a Cortado..... Excellent.

I will definitely say Cortado is the way forward with this bean IMHO

I like the smokey undertone


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Rightio,I'm dialled in and off,5 sec pre infusion,16g in 27g out,25 secs,I like it,no acidity whatsoever,nor any bitterness,maybe to some bland but to me its like a cadburys wholenut bar,good mouthfeel and depth...a good solid espresso


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Rightio,I'm dialled in and off,16g in 27g out,25 secs,I like it,no acidity whatsoever,nor any bitterness,maybe to some bland but to me its like a cadburys wholenut bar,good mouthfeel and depth...a good solid espresso


Hey Bubbajvagas, what are those super thick walled espresso cups you have there? I want to get some like that... (sorry to go off topic).

)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Nuova point,thickest,lushest cups ever


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and the nicest cups i have them toooooooo


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well into my Horsham Beans now. Bitter sweet chocolate hazelnut all the way (unless Gary can find something extra:waiting. Still best as a macchiato or a cortado.

Am enjoying the beans but would say nothing outstanding in a crowd.

Would comment on the DSOL Form but my link only offers me Rave & Londinium.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just finished my 1st bag of the Horsham DSOL. Like others I too have found bags of hazelnut and chocolate, not keen on it as an espresso better in milk for me. Its a pleasant enough cup of coffee but nothing world shattering, if served it in a coffeeshop I would think that it was ok but wouldn't make me hurry back if that was all they had on offer.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Im into my second bag tonight and wife thinks it is lovely .Picking up on salty, nutty, caramel, only drinking in long blacks not tried with milk .

So heres hoping it just gets better.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Well into my Horsham Beans now. Bitter sweet chocolate hazelnut all the way (*unless Gary can find something extra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id happily do a review for these , if someone wants to send a sample!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

First shot this morning 18g in, 26g out in 25 secs. Neither bitter or acidic, didn't really get any other big flavours in there although its my first real try of the beans. Will try different doses.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Your formula sounds right. Try it with just a touch of milk (& I mean just a spoonful) There is plenty bitter sweet choc in there & hazelnuts.

This makes a nice drink but not really outstanding as I've said before.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Your formula sounds right. Try it with just a touch of milk (& I mean just a spoonful) There is plenty bitter sweet choc in there & hazelnuts.
> 
> This makes a nice drink but not really outstanding as I've said before.


Thanks Ronsil. Is it just a splash of milk to the shot or in a longer drink? I only tried it as a short Americano


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup - just a spoon of steamed milk to the 26 gram extraction. See what you get


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

bignorry said:


> So heres hoping it just gets better.


I think it is getting better.... I really enjoyed it today, first an americano in a nice new 6 oz Nuova Point cup that arrived this morning, and later on an espresso. It's somehow tasting more interesting to me, can't be more specific.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonners said:


> I think it is getting better.... I really enjoyed it today, first an americano in a nice new 6 oz Nuova Point cup that arrived this morning, and later on an espresso. It's somehow tasting more interesting to me, can't be more specific.


Where did you get the Nuova Point cup from Jonners?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Where did you get the Nuova Point cup from Jonners?


Here you go. Fast delivery, very well packed: Nuova Point Cappuccino Cups Set of 4 MADE IN ITALY | eBay


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely getting better this week. Same flavours but with better mouthfeel & much fuller.

I am finding them very interesting beans. Well suited to my palette & yes I would buy them again


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonners said:


> Here you go. Fast delivery, very well packed: Nuova Point Cappuccino Cups Set of 4 MADE IN ITALY | eBay


Thanks for that I already have some of those very ones, but was wondering if you had found another source of them, I saw some other cups on the Nuova Point website that I liked a lot but have failed so far to find some where I can buy them from.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Best shot so far with these beans. 18.5g in 23g out in 27 seconds. Sweet and chocolatey.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I upped the dose to 18.5. First shot 40g in 25secs. Obviously not what I'd planned but tasted remarkably ok. A bit thin but could pick out more individual tastes more, choc, nut, fruit hints.

Next one 18.5g in 32g out in 25secs. Much better more intense fruit and choc with better mouthfeel. Look to grind finer.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a small point. I am finding the one way valve bags they are using to be very good quality. I like these as I always re-use easy seal bags for my own roasts.

I won't mention the graphics though:time-out:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed, great bags. I think it's the first resealable bags we've had on the Tdsol.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed here too, the bags are great, also Bradley sent out extra beans to me when some were lost in the post, which was not down to him as he usually sends with a courier, but to keep costs down he sent with Royal Mail, probably never again.

Can't wait for my L1 to arrive this week so I can really get the best out of these beans.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally got a chance to try the beans that I received as a guest this month.

Brewed an 18g espresso dose, 27g out with a 28 second extraction. I topped up my 6oz cup with water and added a touch of milk.

Absolutely lovely sweetness with bit of nutty/chocolatey aftertaste. Really enjoyed it and looking forward to another experiment tomorrow morning.

Thanks again, coffeechap!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I get quite a bit of hazelnut, almost a bit like ferrero rocher...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

18 in 24.5g out in 25 secs. The nutty taste seems more intense compared to a few days ago.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's like drinking Nutella!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had a quick play with the 20g VST over weekend and managed to get some good shots through it, although I'll need to get to grips with it. shots were 21g in 32 out in 25 secs.

The shots I put through had a much greater mouth feel with them and were really smooth. Taste wise the nuttiness and choc weren't as strong, which I'd expected that they would be more exaggerated. Maybe it's me still getting it right with the 20g VST?

I did notice that the better shots seemed to come from the higher doses. Anything below 21g seemed to have quite a wet puck.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The nutty taste seems more intense compared to a few days ago.


I noticed that. What a flavour! Agree with the chocolate notes too.

18g dose, 27.3g out in 25 seconds.

Thanks to urbanbumpkin for the rekindling of the naked portafilter.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats mine all gone this morning and it just got better with every day. Would like to buy beans that require a bit of

ageing, 14 or so days after roast.That way they are good to go as soon as postie drops them off.What this group shows

is that the usual rules for bean resting can be skewed and altered for the better.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Used up the last of mine today.

18g in, even finer grind which my MC2 is handling well! 32.1g out in 30 seconds. I found I prefer a much finer grind with a lighter tamp.

I made an Americano with the shots, 6oz cup, splash of whole milk.

Absolutely fantastic. Chocolate richness, creamy after-taste and no bitterness.

I've only been a guest for this and the initial lot from Rave, but this was definitely my favourite.

Echo bignorry's comments regarding the ageing of the beans; shots got better as time went on.

My Dad had some of this batch too and said it was possibly the most intense coffee he's tried!

Really enjoyed this month's membership; thanks a lot!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a Feedback form the Horsham DSOL, have written a few of mine doen but not posted them. Curse of a recent bought IPad!!!


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Time to give you some info on the beans! Thanks for letting us take part in this and for providing feedback.

The ingredients of the blend were:

40% Guatemala finca El Cascajal washed

30% Sumatra Gegarang village semi-washed

20% Cameroon Oku mountain washed

10% Ethiopia Yirgacheffe birhanu washing station natural

Pre blended and roasted using an espresso roast profile (longer roast than our filter coffees) and dropped just before 2nd crack starts. If anyone wants to provide direct feedback or info to us then feel free to do so here or drop us an email at [email protected]

I imagine it was fairly obvious but this blend was created for the wholesale customers who weren't keen on the current trend towards light, high acidity roasts. As much as I love the light roasts from some of the countries best I also love the dark chocolate nutty flavours of blends that are a touch darker. This blend is by no means dark (certainly not compared with a dark italian blend or a dark blend from Union) but it has that heavy body, dark chocolate and low acidity to it.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting info thank you. For personal reasons I simply haven't really had the time to feedback much or do the pro formats but I can say I have really enjoyed this coffee as it just seems to have got better and better over the month. Really impressed, and would heartily recommend to others and buy again


----------

